# How do I label/chip/sticker my tortoise?



## thegame2388 (Jul 1, 2017)

In the highly unlikely event that my tortoise escapes, I would be devastated. 

I was wondering, what is the best and most recommended way of having a sticker/label or microchip? I figured they get dirty enough so that a sticker might not work, and neither would a microship. 

What if I were to put a tiny TINY sticker on the back of his butt with name and contact information?

Anyone have any smart suggestions?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jul 1, 2017)

@Zamric attached a dog tag with epoxy. He stated that doing it that way should be considered a permanent ID tag.

I used hot glue to attach a tracking device at one point. But it would need to be reapplied occasionally and runs the risk of falling off.

I made sure to avoid the growth lines and only use the glue in the middle of the scute.


----------



## thegame2388 (Jul 1, 2017)

Team Gomberg said:


> @Zamric attached a dog tag with epoxy. He stated that doing it that way should be considered a permanent ID tag.
> 
> I used hot glue to attach a tracking device at one point. But it would need to be reapplied occasionally and runs the risk of falling off.
> 
> I made sure to avoid the growth lines and only use the glue in the middle of the scute.



How small is the dog tag and where did you get it from?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 1, 2017)

A lot of pet stores have those dog tag vending machines that make an aluminum tag with a name and phone number for a few bucks.
The square ones are an inch, inch and a half.
I bought one in the shape of a bone. It's almost 2 inches across.


----------



## thegame2388 (Jul 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> A lot of pet stores have those dog tag vending machines that make an aluminum tag with a name and phone number for a few bucks.
> The square ones are an inch, inch and a half.
> I bought one in the shape of a bone. It's almost 2 inches across.



You superglued it?


----------



## MPRC (Jul 5, 2017)

I use blue painters tape and a permanent marker when I feel like I need to label the torts. I always do it for at least a month after I move so I can find the blue easier at the new house while they seek out hiding places. I also figure if there is a weak spot in my enclosure they will find it in the first month or so. The tags stay legible for a couple of weeks even with soaking and they are just replaced as needed. I also figure after about a month my neighbors know I'm the crazy tortoise lady so if they spot one out running around they are going to bring it to me.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2017)

thegame2388 said:


> You superglued it?


No. I purchased one for my dog and thought they were a good size for a tortoise.
My tortoises are identified with yellow paint pen. But just so I know who is who.
If they got loose I also have another fence that should catch them.


----------



## MPRC (Jul 5, 2017)

Here's Vern sporting pink duct tape + marker:




Also, with blue and green gaffers tape, just as useful for locating him as it is for labeling him:


----------



## teresaf (Jul 5, 2017)

MPRC said:


> I use blue painters tape and a permanent marker when I feel like I need to label the torts. I always do it for at least a month after I move so I can find the blue easier at the new house while they seek out hiding places. I also figure if there is a weak spot in my enclosure they will find it in the first month or so. The tags stay legible for a couple of weeks even with soaking and they are just replaced as needed. I also figure after about a month my neighbors know I'm the crazy tortoise lady so if they spot one out running around they are going to bring it to me.


I need a 'CRAZY TORTOISE LADY' sign in my front yard!


----------



## teresaf (Jul 5, 2017)

thegame2388 said:


> In the highly unlikely event that my tortoise escapes, I would be devastated.
> 
> I was wondering, what is the best and most recommended way of having a sticker/label or microchip? I figured they get dirty enough so that a sticker might not work, and neither would a microship.
> 
> ...


I've actually printed out my phone number on small pieces of paper with a small font and I'm going to glue them onto a schute on each of my tortoises back ends then I'm going to cover it with clear nail polish and see how long it lasts.

Nail polish last quite a while on tortoises so I figure all I'll have to do maybe is repolish it once in awhile to keep it fresh.


----------



## teresaf (Jul 5, 2017)

This question has come up so many times because quite a few of us have expensive tortoises that we're attached to and would freak if they got lost or got stolen or dead and we'd never know. I can't wait until they find a way to chip a tortoise that is a locator as well. So far all they've been able to do is make a chip the size of a quarter that is economical for us but attaching it to our tortoise is problematic. If it gets stolen then they'll just remove the tag... : ( That's if you're able to actually mount it on the tortoise in the first place and if the thing stays attached for any length of time... 

I'm waiting for the day when they can make them insertable or at least small enough that they could be mounted in a hidden spot on the tortoise...


----------



## BevSmith (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got my four year-old sulcata microchipped after a recent escape. We did this not only for identification purposes, but to link her to us in case of a legal dispute over ownership. 

The vet waited for her to come out of her shell, grabbed her arm and held it to the side, and inserted the chip in the neck/shoulder area. 

The vet recommended having a tag made with the microchip info and the company's phone number epoxied to one of the top rear scutes. He mentioned that boat epoxy is non-toxic and can be found at most hardware stores. 

I was concerned with an epoxied tag affecting growth, but he assured me that it would pop off as our tort grew. 

Keep in mind that most microchips only last 20-ish years, so this will have to be redone periodically.


----------



## BevSmith (Jul 6, 2017)

MPRC said:


> Here's Vern sporting pink duct tape + marker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's genius for labeling!! 

With our property being in the country with lots of trees/brush, hot pink (or even reflective!) tape to see her sounds like a phenomenal idea!!


----------



## MPRC (Jul 6, 2017)

BevSmith said:


> I just got my four year-old sulcata microchipped after a recent escape. We did this not only for identification purposes, but to link her to us in case of a legal dispute over ownership.
> 
> The vet waited for her to come out of her shell, grabbed her arm and held it to the side, and inserted the chip in the neck/shoulder area.
> 
> ...





BevSmith said:


> That's genius for labeling!!
> 
> With our property being in the country with lots of trees/brush, hot pink (or even reflective!) tape to see her sounds like a phenomenal idea!!



Just make sure you put it on the center of the sites, not the growth margins and you are set.


----------



## thegame2388 (Jul 6, 2017)

Seems like there is no feasible solution.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 6, 2017)

thegame2388 said:


> Seems like there is no feasible solution.


 Growing up in, ugh, Southern California, I had a desert tortoise as a pet. Some time in my preteens ('72ish), the USF&G decided they wanted to track the threatened tortoises people had as pets. They didn't want them back, they didn't want them released, they just wanted them registered. 
From what I remember, they would have you fill out a form, send it in, and they'd send you a small reflective sticker to place on the underside of the right leg holes carapace scute. These were for tracking purposes and they lasted for years. It was still on "Popyeye" some 35+ years later. It didn't seem to affect growth at all, maybe because it was on the underside? I don't know. Why it was reflective when it couldn't be seen? I don't know. But it worked if you knew to look for it. And stay on it did.


----------

